# 2008 Grizzly Problems



## randycj7 (Apr 12, 2010)

My cousin has a 08 grizzly 700 and has a problem with it that started after he rolled it and drowned it in a river. After it was rolled we did the whole oil change thing 4 times, it is running fine now but the problem he is having is it is very hard to shift once it is up to temp:thinking: . It is acting like it is reving to high at idel and dose not want to shift. Most of the time when he dose shift it from high to reverse it jumps. Dose anyone have any ideas of what might be causing this thanks in advance.


----------

